# Table saw Blade Vibration



## kledou1 (May 13, 2010)

Hey all,
I picked up a used 10" Rigid TS 3650. It's in great shape overall but I'm noticing an occasional vibration in the blade during cuts causing the cut to be slightly wider in the spot it vibrates. The vibration also makes a definite sound. 

This happens no matter how much material I am removing. Both cross and rip cuts.

Sometimes the vibration doesn't happen at all, sometimes 5-6 times in a single rip. Being that it isn't constant I figure it isn't the arbor... any ideas?


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Bearings, belt, blade.

Loose bolts?

Cracked trunion?

Look it over good checking all fasteners!

Whatever it is it is not safe to operate in that condition!


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

It could be any of the things Scott mentioned. It could also be pulley alignment or belt tension. If you've got another blade, I'd try that first to eliminate it as a possibility.

It's always good to go over the entire alignment, and make sure the blade is well aligned with the miter slots.


----------



## thintz (Apr 21, 2010)

Trying a different blade should be the first thing to do if for no other reason than to eliminate that. It would be odd for a blade to vibrate, especially a vibration that isn't consistent.
Ball bearings like those on the arbor can "rattle" at different times as the ball circulate in the race. The loads are applied to different balls as they move around in the race and the "loose" spot can move. We used to have this all of the time in race cars on oil pumps and such and it could be a big deal trying to isolate which bearing set was doing it. You may have to eliminate everything else to really find out if it is the bearings at the arbor.
That "wider spot" where it vibrates makes me suspicious of the bearings making the arbor move slightly during that vibration. By the time that little bit of play gets to the outer edges of the blade it can be noticeable.


----------



## kledou1 (May 13, 2010)

Thanks for the responses fellas. 
I'm going to get into the guts of this thing this weekend and see if I cannot find one or more of the above issues.


----------



## Wilwoods (Dec 8, 2020)

kledou1 said:


> Thanks for the responses fellas.
> I'm going to get into the guts of this thing this weekend and see if I cannot find one or more of the above issues.


Hello there, I know it’s been a while but I’m having the same issue with my saw and was curious if you ever found the problem causing the random blade vibration? I’ve recently purchased the same model rigid table saw from an individual and can’t figure out what’s going on. Please let me know if you had any luck with it, thanks.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Your message to kledou1 will not be answered. This thread was started 10 years ago, so the OP is long gone.
Check the blade, the belt, the bearings, the bolts that hold the trunnions, the motor mount and attachment bolts, both of the the pulleys. In other words parts that spin or parts that hold parts that spin.
Remove the blade turn the saw on and listen and feel for any sounds or vibrations. Remove the belt and do the same. Tighten the set screws on the pulleys. Look at the belt to see if there is a worn spot. Remove the blade, the blade nut and washer, clean the surfaces and reinstall them properly.


----------



## Logan5 (Dec 11, 2020)

Yup, those Zombie threads can be easily mistaken for recent posts.


----------

